# First time turkey hunter



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Gonna give it a go this spring for the first time. Any pointers? As far as decoys and calls go? 

Already have the blind from deer season and a shotgun. Anything else I am overlooking??


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Best thing would be to hook up with someone with experiance.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

First, have a few places to hunt where there are turkeys and scout it out a few days to see what the turkeys are doing. Secondly, start practicing with whatever call you plan on using. Slate calls are probably one of the easiest to use second to a box call. Thirdly, listen to some real turkey sounds either on a cd or video and practice on mimicking them with the call you plan on using. Lastly, pattern your shotgun at about 35yds. I would recommend a shot size of#5 or #4. Turkeys are tough birds and it will take a few hits in the head or neck to kill them. Good Luck!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

PM sent...................


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

starcraft36 said:


> Gonna give it a go this spring for the first time. Any pointers? As far as decoys and calls go?
> 
> Already have the blind from deer season and a shotgun. Anything else I am overlooking??


Go to the property that you are going to be hunting and pattern those birds. Have an idea of where they roost and where they go when they fly down. 

Try to intercept them on their normal morning route. If you really do your homework, you don't even need to call they will walk right past you on their normal feeding/breeding route.

As far as beginner calls, try a slate or box or push pull call. 

One tendency that i used to have was to run around the woods and call. If i didn't hear gobbling, i didn't think there were birds. Well, i ended up knocking birds from the roost or bumping birds that were coming my direction because of impatience. Pick a good spot with good sign, set up your blind, and sit. Be patient. Call sparingly and if that doesn't work, call aggressively. My general rule of thumb for myself, is when i wanna get up and move, sit 30 more minutes. That keeps me from bumping those birds that might be coming in silent. 

Best of luck out there!


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Do NOT over call! Stay STILL, and pay attention to what is going on. I've had a number of occasions where hunters came in on me and started calling to me or trying to cut in on a bird I had coming in only to shut him down all together. -please don't be that guy. Its only a turkey..if you don't get this one...you will get another one soon enough.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

put the birds to bed!!! find out where they are roosting the night before and plan on attack the next morning. Do some soft tree yelps once you get setup (150-100 yards if possible) and if he responds don't call too much. Once he starts heading your way, don't call. shut up and wait. If you need to locate him every once and a while, it's okay to call, but keep it soft. If he hammers on you, sit and wait. Too many guys call too much. I do it myself, cuz I love to hear them gobble!! good luck!!


----------

